# gotta love the 90's



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Dec 6, 2010)

personly i feel rocks dead n buryed the 90's where the pinical of rock music now its all about emo wrist sliters complaining about why there life sucks what do yall think and who where your fav's from the 90's?


----------



## DocSwoop (Dec 6, 2010)

Third Eye Blind or Jimmy Eat World. But they're both still rockin it today...


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 12, 2010)

Ku$hc0Wb0Y said:


> personly i feel rocks dead n buryed the 90's where the pinical of rock music now its all about emo wrist sliters complaining about why there life sucks what do yall think and who where your fav's from the 90's?


well I wouldn't go to that extreme, but it's slim pickins for good rock bands nowadays, Kings of Leon is the only great one I've heard, the rest I like were around in the 90's already like Tool, Radiohead, Pearl Jam, and have high hopes from new stuff from Soundgarden.
My local rock statation has a 1 hr special "the 90's at noon" that I listen to religiously as I missed most of the non mainstream stuff as I was living out of FM range that decade. with itunes help I've gotten a nice collection of stuff I never would of had otherwise.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Dec 15, 2010)

The 90's were groundbreaking with the conception of Grunge. There were so many. STP, Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Soundgarden. They were all awesome and unique in thier own way unlike the crybaby music of today. My favorite though has got to be Tool. They are head and shoulders above the rest in my book with Soundgarden at a close second. What I don't miss and totally despised that spawned in the 90's was "hair bands". And unfortunately in my opinion it was the beginning of the end of Metallica. The Black album was black because to me it was thier last good album and therefore symbolized the death of Metallica. Great thread +rep.


----------



## auldone (Dec 15, 2010)

Great bands that came from the 90's....

Tool
Pearl Jam
Soundgarden
Alice in Chains
Green Day
Static X
System of a Down
Korn
Nirvana
STP
Deftones
Godsmack
Sublime
and PAN-FUCKIN-TERA!!!!!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 15, 2010)

SUBLIME!!!!! fucking yeasty wearing homos today blow dick!!


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 15, 2010)

Tyrannabudz said:


> My favorite though has got to be Tool. They are head and shoulders above the rest in my book with Soundgarden at a close second.


Yeah what he said.
I've heard Tool described as the Pink Floyd of the 90's.
Tool was in Vancouver this summer and saw them live for the first time.
Despite the fact that they didn't play a thing from 10,000 Days it was great show, Maynard was in top singing form. The light show was spectacular.
I've heard there's a new album coming next year.
Oh yeah, all you Soundgarden fans, if you haven;'t heard the Temple of the Dog album your missing Cornell at his best.


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 19, 2010)

Pantera was formed in 1981 dudes.....yeah they were glam but still the same band....just my opinion but I think the 90's were living in the shadow of the 80's LOL.


----------



## Total Head (Dec 21, 2010)

i was all over the place in the 90's with rock. collective soul, soundgarden, days of the new (when they were still acoustic), rage, oasis, nin, chili peppers, stp, on and on...shit i miss the fuck out of 90's music, not that they don't STILL play some of this shit out on the radio till i want to shoot myself, but yeah, the 90's had some good tunes.


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 22, 2010)

Ku$hc0Wb0Y said:


> personly i feel rocks dead n buryed the 90's where the pinical of rock music now its all about emo wrist sliters complaining about why there life sucks what do yall think and who where your fav's from the 90's?


*Yep .. the 90's were the best. Groups like:*

*The Beatles*
*Bob Dylan
Rolling Stones
Jimi Hendrix
Janis Joplin
Jefferson Airplane
Grateful Dead
The Doors
Ten Years After
Country Joe & The Fish
Canned Heat
Led Zeppelin
Cream
The Who
Donovan
Joni Mitchell
Crosby Stills & Nash
Neil Young
James Taylor
The Allman Brothers Band, 
The Paul Butterfield Blues Band 
Elvin Bishop 
Eric Clapton 
Jeff Beck
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Johhny Winter Band 
George Thorogood & the Destroyer's
Black Sabbath
Iron Butterfly 
Alice Cooper*
*Uriah Heep
Deep Purple
Pink Floyd
Jethro Tull
Charlie Daniels Band
Molly Hatchet
Sly and the Family Stone
Richie Havens
Arlo Guthrie
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Steely Dan
Santana
Joe Cocker
Black Oak Arkansas
Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention
Elton John
Aerosmith
Joan Jett and the Blackhearts
Humble Pie
Dire Straits
Cheap Trick
ZZ Top
Van Halen
Jackson Brown
The Eagles
Emerson, Lake & Palmer
Queen
Yes
Aerosmith
Grand Funk Railroad
The Band
Joe Walsh
Steve Winwood
Spirit
Bad Company
SuperTramp
Traffic
Procol Harum
Robin Trower
Ted Nugent
The Knack
The Kinks
Blue Oyster Cult
Steve Miller Band
Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band
Badfinger
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Peter Frampton
Mountain
.38 Special
Warren Zevon
The Pretenders
Bachman - Turner Overdrive
Joan Baez
Creedence Clearwater Revival 
The Guess Who
Rush
R.E.O. Speedwagon*
*The Police
Bob Marley
**all stunk .. along with all the others before and after, right up until the 90's.* *Yep, none of them could begin to compare with the SUPER GROUPS of the 90's!*

*Who from the list above could begin to compare with The Spice Girls? They were a pretty big hit in the 90's. *


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Dec 25, 2010)

frmrboi said:


> Yeah what he said.
> I've heard Tool described as the Pink Floyd of the 90's.
> Tool was in Vancouver this summer and saw them live for the first time.
> Despite the fact that they didn't play a thing from 10,000 Days it was great show, Maynard was in top singing form. The light show was spectacular.
> ...


 
I heard that too about Tool being the PF of the 90's. And yes Soundgarden and Pearl Jam got together to form Temple of the Dog. What an awesome collaboration. 
I saw Tool as well at the ultimate concert venue in North America Red Rocks. Best sounding concert I have ever experienced. They did play "The Pot" from 10,000 Days.
Oh and in case you did not know that song is about The Pot we all love, and the kangaroo court systen in america that punishes potheads like us. But by far "Lateralus" live was awe inspiring.
The energy being given off from that song was immense. I had goose bumps for the whole show. I will not be missing any Tool show that comes to town.

If you like Tool you have to check out "A Perfect Circle". It is one of Maynard's pet projects. Very esoteric.


----------



## redivider (Dec 25, 2010)

A Perfect Circle is one of my favorite bands.... rep


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 25, 2010)

Tyrannabudz said:


> They did play "The Pot" from 10,000 Days.
> I will not be missing any Tool show that comes to town.
> If you like Tool you have to check out "A Perfect Circle". It is one of Maynard's pet projects. Very esoteric.


I was just listening to 10.000 days last night (high of course) I realize now they did play one song from it Jambi.
I'm familiar with A.P.C. not bad but a little to soft for me most times. 
Maynard has his own wine label, in Arizona I believe. Mirkin Wines or something like that.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Dec 26, 2010)

frmrboi said:


> I was just listening to 10.000 days last night (high of course) I realize now they did play one song from it Jambi.
> I'm familiar with A.P.C. not bad but a little to soft for me most times.
> Maynard has his own wine label, in Arizona I believe. Mirkin Wines or something like that.


Yes most of APC is alot softer than Tool. It gives alot of clues as to what thier music and message is all about. Tool and APC as apparently Maynard is the driving force behind the message being conveyed.
The message is hidden deep in the lyrics most people don't have a clue as to what is being said or what the songs mean. This has been a huge debate. People trying to get info from Maynard about the inspiration for his music and the meaning of it. He is quick to refuse an answer, with good reason. See, if you can't figure it out. Then you aren't meant to know.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Dec 26, 2010)

"prying open my third eye"


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know if it's just a gimic to get more people to concerts just to actually "see" him but they were totally anal at the concert about taking pictures of the band. Security was everywhere chasing down peoplet taking pictures with their cell phones. I downloaded a shit load of bootleg videos taken years ago before they bothered checking for cameras.
Maynard has another band, the name I have forgotten, they put out a song that got a bit of air play here, "Queen Bee" I believe was the title.


----------

